# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Białe "bąble" na odbycie, prosze o opinie:

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

jakiś czas temu poczyłem że między pośladkami zaczeły pojawiać sie biale "bąble",
w internecie wyczytalem dwie teorie co to może być jednak że nic złego i zniknie samo a druga że choroba,

niżej przesyłam link do zdjęcia,

z góry dziękuję za informacje co to może być.

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...fe5c8daa9.html

----------

